# E/M with vaccines



## Lanie Christman (Jan 30, 2009)

I just started working in a new practice and I have a question concerning modifier 25.  In my old practice-we added modifier 25 if the patient had an office visit and vaccines.  Adding the modifier to the E/M code.  In my new practice--they do not do this...does anyone add or Not add the modifier when billing for an office visit and vaccines.
Thank you for your help!


----------



## ASH527 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Modifier 25*

I Do Add The Modifier 25 To The E/m Code When A Vaccine Is Administered & I Don't Have A Problem


----------



## Lanie Christman (Jan 30, 2009)

Thank you!!


----------



## HHILLIARD (Jan 30, 2009)

*25 on E/M w/ vaccines*

We add a 25 on the E/M code also with our vaccines. Has been working well for us.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 30, 2009)

*Significant, Separately Identifiable E/M*

Please Note:  the -25 modifier is used to identify a *Significant, Separately Identifiable E/M *service. 

That means that if the patient is presenting to the office *JUST FOR* the vaccine there is no separately identifiable E/M!

If the patient presents with a complaint, and it's determined that it's appropriate to also give a vaccine at this visit, THEN you have a reason to code an E/M with -25 modifier in addition to the vaccine administration. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Lanie Christman (Jan 30, 2009)

In most cases, baby is presenting for well visit-and vaccines are administered.


----------

